# 

## Śledczy

witam jak w temacie zastanawia mnie jak można maszynowo zaokrąglić sztachety??Większość sztachet górne zakończenie jest ścinane pod katem 45 st.  z jednej strony lub maja ścięcie obustronne tworząc "grot".Czy na frezarce da sie takie zaokrąglenie zrobić?Proszę o fachowe porady, zdjęcia, linki.Pozdrawiam

----------


## januszbe

Wyrzynarką najlepiej  :big grin:   a jak większa ilość to do stolarza idź, ma taką piłę taśmową to piernikiem mu podzie

----------


## Śledczy

no 3000 tys sztachet wyrzynarka??  :smile:  a jak wytnie to piła taśmową to jak sie robi faski?na frezarce?ale jak?

----------


## retrofood

przy frezarce jest takie obrotowe trzymadło dociskające sztachetę, i bierze się drugi koniec sztachety w rękę i nią obraca , a w tym czasie zwykły prosty nóż sfrezowuje drugi koniec. To trzymadło jest ustawiane w odległości połowy szerokości sztachety od noża, aby promień zaokrąglenia dał odpowiedni kształt półokręgu.

----------


## bwojtek

> no 3000 tys sztachet wyrzynarka??  a jak wytnie to piła taśmową to jak sie robi faski?na frezarce?ale jak?


Przy 3.000.000 sztachet do obrobienia zastanawiał bym się nad frezarką CNC i automatycznym mechanizmem podawania materiału  :Lol:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał Śledczy
> 
> no 3000 tys sztachet wyrzynarka??  a jak wytnie to piła taśmową to jak sie robi faski?na frezarce?ale jak?
> 
> 
> Przy 3.000.000 sztachet do obrobienia zastanawiał bym się nad frezarką CNC i automatycznym mechanizmem podawania materiału



Żadna CNC. Przy takiej ilości tylko zwykła frezarka pozioma z frezem kształtowym wykonanum na zamówienie.   :smile:

----------


## bwojtek

Ja starałem się myśleć perspektywicznie  :big grin:  Jak zmieni po milionie zdanie i będzie chciał robić falę a nie półkole to wystarczy parę kliknięć myszą  :Wink2:

----------


## Śledczy

a ile może kosztować taka frezarka CNC?
Mam jeszcze jedno zapytanie jak sie robi czopy do drewnianych drzwi/futryn/okien?Czy tez na frezarce?

----------


## zbigmor

> a ile może kosztować taka frezarka CNC?
> Mam jeszcze jedno zapytanie jak sie robi czopy do drewnianych drzwi/futryn/okien?Czy tez na frezarce?


Rząd wielkości masz tutaj http://www.allegro.pl/item830563212_..._79000_zl.html
Ta propozycja to był raczej żart.

----------


## Śledczy

maszynka za droga  :smile:

----------


## bwojtek

Można podejść do tematu inaczej:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic415652.html

Czopy okien i drzwi w produkcji przemysłowej wykonywane są na ogromnych centrach obróbczych ale to zupełnie inna kategoria cenowa. Do samodzielnej zabawy wystarczy jakaś dolnowrzecionowa frezarka i komplet frezów.

----------

